# New Group



## SARSpecialist (May 31, 2012)

Hello... If you are interested in Wilderness First Aid and Emergency Care in the survival setting please visit the Wilderness Survival and Emergency Care Group, this will be a place for novice and expert alike to talk about Wilderness, Disaster, Survival issues relating to Emergency Care 

Thanks

SARSpecialist


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

SARSpecialist said:


> Hello... If you are interested in Wilderness First Aid and Emergency Care in the survival setting please visit the Wilderness Survival and Emergency Care Group, this will be a place for novice and expert alike to talk about Wilderness, Disaster, Survival issues relating to Emergency Care
> 
> Thanks
> 
> SARSpecialist


Where is this group?


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/groups/survival medicine emergency care/


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

When can we post?


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

You have to apply for approved "membership" apparently- click the request at the top right of the above link/page.


----------



## SARSpecialist (May 31, 2012)

There seems to be a problem with my ability to post or get into the Group.. they are working on this..


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't think any of us can post there yet? I certainly cannot.


----------



## SARSpecialist (May 31, 2012)

OK.. They should get this taken care of soon... thanks..


----------

